# stay warm.



## Jon in FL

What's the best way to say: _Stay warm_ in Romanian?

Stai cald?

Multumesc!


----------



## Trisia

If you're talking to pastry (you really want to eat it later but want it still steaming hot), I guess so.

We don't say "stay warm" here. Just like we don't say "stay safe." How about you explain us what you mean?


----------



## Jon in FL

Well, if it's snowing out and you hope your friend stays warm instead of getting cold.  How do you tell your friend that you hope she stays warm?

Would you have to start the sentence:  Sper ca stai...?

Thanks


----------



## mikey21

*"Sper că stai la căldură" *(I hope you're staying warm)
*"Sper că vei fi într-un loc cald" *(I hope you'll be in a warn place)

but both sound a bit strange. 

I would say it like this: *"sper să nu răceşti" *(hope you won't catch a cold)..or if you're going for the motherly advice *"ai grijă să nu răceşti"* (be careful not to catch a cold). Out of all of them, the last one sounds best, but if motherly is not your thing go with "sper să nu răceşti".

A for "stay warm" (or any other set phrase with stay, such as the above mentioned "stay safe"), I can't think of anything that sounds acceptable. I agree with Trisia.


----------

